# Asus Xonar D1 Erfahrungen?



## sralskyman (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Da ich seh viel Musik höre und ich immernoch nen Onboardchip als Soundkarte habe (beste Realtek zur Zeit), wollte ich mir mal ne gescheite Soundkarte einbauen. Aufgrund des guten P/L-Verhältnisses und der (meist) guten Bewertungen viel der erste Blick auf die Xonar D1 aus dem Hause Asus, aber die paar schlechten Bewertungen machen einen dann doch unsicher und deswegen würde ich mich über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte oder Meinungen freuen. Als Soundsystem besitze ich ein Logitech X-530 5.1. Headset butze ich eher selten, hab auch "nur" nen Creative Fatal1ty Gamer Headset, aber das reicht mir, dafür dass ichs nur 1 mal die Woche nutze xD

Was habe ich für Vorstellungen? Ja, erstmal ist mit 60€ die Schmerzensgrenze erreicht. Außerdem möchte ich klaren, knackicken Sound, nen Treiber mit vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, und er sollte gescheit laufen. Der bAss sollte nicht so undifferenziert sein, nicht zu dünn und nicht zu wild. Ist da die D1 was für mich?

Mein System: 
- HD6870
- Phenom 2 X4 955 € 3,8GHz
- ASRock 970 Extreme 3
- 8GB DDR3 1333MHz Kingston
- 500Watt OCZ Netzteil 80+

Ist ein Selbstbau von letztem Winter, daran sollte es nicht scheitern 

Danke schonmal an alle 

LG


----------



## Darkseth (7. Mai 2012)

Statt der xonar D1 mit PCI anschluss würd ich die DX mit PCIe anschluss nehmen. Sonst baugleich.
Eher aber noch ne stufe niedriger, eine Asus xonar DGX.

Klaren Knackigen sound bekommst du auch mit ner 500€ soundkarte nicht, denn das Creative Fatal1ty klingt miesreabl, extrem dumpf, und das Logitech klingt nach blechdose im mülleimer (zufällig hatte ich beides).
differenzierten bass kannst du ebenfalls nicht erwarten bei dem Logitech system. Eher schwammiges wummerndes gedröhne, aber das liegt nicht an der soundkarte, sondern einfach an der ziemlich schlechten Lautsprecher qualität.

Mit ner soundkarte kannst du hier eher nur minimal besseren Klang erwarten.
Würdest du das Logitröt system in rente schicken, und dir dafür anständige Lautsprecher holen, beispielsweise die Microlab SOLO 6C (extrem guter klang für den Preis, echter Geheimtipp), wäre die Klangliche steigerung wirklich Enorm.
Du wirst damit deine Musik völlig neu wieder entdecken.

Das selbe, wenn du dein Headset durch einen 20€ superlux 681 ersetzt. Auch dort ist der Klangliche unterschied wirklich gewaltig. Dan nerst wirst du merken, wie Dumpf und schlecht das Creative Fatal1ty klingt, war bei mir genauso ^^
Ich hab details gehört, die vorher einfach nicht da waren, weil die lautsprecher bzw das headset einfach so schlecht sind.


Edit: Also um es aufn Punkt zu bekommen: Diese klanglichen steigerungen die du dir wünscht bekommst du nur, wenn du dein Audio equiptment ersetzt.


----------



## sralskyman (7. Mai 2012)

Headset stimme ich dir zu, aber wie gesagt, nutze ich eh fast nie. Zum Soundsystem kann ich nur sagen, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin grad emal 15 und habe nicht mal eben Geld für ne super Hifianlage oder so, das Logitech reicht mir vollkommen. Deine Antwort bezieht sich mehr auf mein Soundequipment, als auf meine eigentlich Frage: Wie ist die Soundkarte? Ich bin mir sicher mit ner gescheiten Karte ist aus meinem Equipment noch einiges rauszuholen, nur ist die Frage, wie die Xonar D1 denn übrhaupt ist (und die Treiber).

Danke aber trotzdem für die Antwort, hat mir nur nicht wirklich geholfen


----------



## Darkseth (7. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt... statt der D1 würde ich die DX nehmen, weil der PCIe anschluss zukuntssicherer ist.

Aber bei deinem system ist sogar eine Asus xonar DGX völlig ausreichend.

Bei meinem Mainboard sound (ALC 888, du hast nen neueren besseren ALC 892) habe ich mit meinem x-530 damals so aufs erste hören nahezu keinen Unterschied gehört zwischen Onboard, und Asus xonar DX (identisch zur D1).
Das liegt daran, weil das soundsystem einfach so schlecht ist, dass es kaum unterschied macht ob (recht guter) onboard, oder soundkarte. Die logitech dinger können den besseren Klang der soundkarte einfach nicht umsetzen.

Daher finde ich das als geldverschwendung, ALLER höchstens, die günstigere Xonar DGX würd ich kaufen.

Mirs auch bewusst, dass dir ads "reicht" momentan.. mir hats auch gereicht, weil ich damals noch nix besseres kannte.. Als ich mir dann den superlux für 20€ gekauft hab, hab ich erst gemerkt, wieviel besser es klingen kann, und dann hab ich aufgerüstest.

Wie gesagt.. Wenn du besseren Klang willst, ersetze erst die Lautsprecher.. Die verlinkten Microlab solo 6c sind für 116€ extrem gut, und dab ekommst du 100 mal mehr klang, als du mit der besten soundkarte der Welt mit dem Logitech x-530 bekommen würdest).

Fazit: Wenn du tollen klang willst, spar auf die Microlab solo 6c.
Wenn du unbedingt krampfhaft ne soundkarte willst, höchstens die Asus xonar DGX mehr lohnt sich in keinster weise.
Dass du wirklich nennenswerte unterschiede bekommst, außer vll minimal besseren Klang, bezweifle ich jedoch.

Achja, die Asus xonar Treiber sind spitze


----------



## sralskyman (7. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke, die DG(X) würde auch besser in mein Budget passen, mit 15 hat man nicht mal eben 60€ klein xD Dann nehme ich die 

Wie ist das mit den Frontanschlüssen, kann ich die dann weiternutzen? Wie wird das geregelt, weil die Onboardkarte ja vollständig deinstalliert und deaktiviert sein muss...

Danke

LG


----------



## Darkseth (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, du musst aber den Anschluss vom Frontpanel umstecken, und in die Soundkarte einstecken (die ist nähmlich hinter dem Onboard anschluss an sonem stecker dran.)
Als bild hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Stecker einfach dann umstecken.

Die DGX mit PCIe anschluss ist zukunftssicherer als die DG Mit PCI anschluss, weil der PCI anschluss früher "aussterben" wird. Allerdings braucht die PCIe version ne stromversorgung via Floppy stromanschluss, das sollte aber dein Netzteil haben. Notfalls per 4-Pin Molex adapter
Istn kleiner Nachteil, aber dafür ist der anschluss zukunftssicherer.

Meine soundkarte ist auf meinem Mainboard über der Grafikkarte, bei dir dürfte die DGX genauso über der Grafikkarte platz haben ^^


----------



## sralskyman (7. Mai 2012)

Wird knapp, könnte Wärmestau geben, die wäre genau über dem Grafikkartenlüfter. Aber gut, dass die Frontpanels weiter zu benutzen sind. Deswegen würde ich die DG nehmen, am SOund hört mans ja nicht^^ Und ich muss keine extra Stromversorgung anschließen^^

Aber Hauptsache es ist besser als die Onboard und die Treiber sind gut!


----------



## Darkseth (7. Mai 2012)

unter dem graka lüfter wärs noch schlechter, weil sie der Graka die luft zum atmen nimmt^^

Ich selbst hab ne xonar DX, und die ist bei mir über einer GTX 570, die ne ganze ecke mehr hitze produziert, als deine 6870  Bei mir gabs noch nie probleme ^^

Wie gesagt, aber die DG könnte beim nächsten CPU wechsel vll nutzlos werden, weil künftige boards vll garkeine PCI anschlüsse mehr haben


----------



## Thallassa (7. Mai 2012)

Die Investition lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Zumal du jetzt auch noch eine Soundkarte mit PCI-Anschluss kaufst.

Ich hatte, als ich meine Xonar Xense (klanglich weeeeeiiiiter oben) neu hatte testweise auch mal ein X-540 (etwas~ besser als das X530) angeschlossen. Klangverbesserung im vergleich zu einer X-fi Supreme ("Onboard" von M3F) ging gegen Null. Auch aus dem Fatal1ty lässt sich kaum bis nichts herausholen. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir das Geld zu sparen, auch wenn es nur 30 Euro sind, sind sie mehr oder weniger zum Fenster hinausgeworfen. 
Und ja, die SoKa gehört über die Grafikkarte, da passiert hitzetechnisch nichts.

Nebenbei: Wo ist denn die Xonar DGX bitte zu finden? Unter Geizhals ist sie nicht gelistet oO Die DSX finde ich noch, aber die hat auch nur PCI.


----------



## Darkseth (7. Mai 2012)

Siehe mein link. Bei idealo und schottenland ist die DGX schon seit wochen gelistet, bei Geizhals komischerweise immernoch nicht.


----------



## trickster234 (8. Mai 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Die Investition lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Zumal du jetzt auch noch eine Soundkarte mit PCI-Anschluss kaufst.
> 
> Ich hatte, als ich meine Xonar Xense (klanglich weeeeeiiiiter oben) neu hatte testweise auch mal ein X-540 (etwas~ besser als das X530) angeschlossen. Klangverbesserung im vergleich zu einer X-fi Supreme ("Onboard" von M3F) ging gegen Null. Auch aus dem Fatal1ty lässt sich kaum bis nichts herausholen.
> 
> ...



Die beste Sounkarte bringt auch nix wenn man nur Logitech Joghurtbecher und ein 20€ Headset damit antreibt.


----------



## Rat Six (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn du selber sagst dass du erst fünfzehn bist und nicht so viel Geld hast, dann lass es sein. Du wirst Null von der Soka haben, denn dein Logitröt unterfordert sogar den Onboardsound.


----------

